# Fursona backstories



## BlitzCo (Mar 30, 2015)

Does anyone else have a back story for their fursona? My 'sona, Ivan Dzersky has one, (updated from the last one).

The red fox Ivan Dzersky was born in Vladivostok Russia, 24 March, 1982. He moved to Yugoslavia (modern day Serbia) in 1986 when he was four. By the late 90s, he joined the Serbian army and fought in the Kosovo War. He managed to kill a top leader of the KLA. After the fighting in Kosovo ended, the NKLA was formed and vowed to take revenge and Ivan and other Serbian fighters. He fled to the US in early 2001, with two other Kosovo war vets(who become his housemates). Often called paranoid, but if a terrorist group (with help from other organized crime groups) is hunting you down, wouldn't you keep a Colt .45 and a .357 on you at all times, own a record breaking amount of firearms, and make your house fire-proof and bomb-proof?

What's your fursona's story?


----------



## Muln (Mar 30, 2015)

WOW story?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 30, 2015)

Well fursona's backstory is almost related to my own real life story.


Starts of when both my parents died in a car accident. Having no other relative, me and my twin brother Koa were sent to different foster homes.
The siblings never met each other until they were both sent to the same college. They both learn that despite the similarity in look, they both have personality polar to each other. Marazhu was carefree, upbeat and lazy while Koa was more ambitious and serious. Since they're both twins everybody expected them both to get along.This led people to pair Marazhu and Koa in Study Groups, Sports Team and even seating arrangement. Slowly.. they both get along and help each other out in college. Koa help marazhu with his studies while marazhu helps Koa with his social dealings (Let's just say alot of people dislike Koa)




Spoiler



Alternative Dirty Epilogue: Marazhu and Koa both fell for each other and got married and have kids


----------



## Gator (Mar 30, 2015)

no story, except for my own life (and trust me, nobody wants to hear _that_).


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 30, 2015)

Gator said:


> no story, except for my own life (and trust me, nobody wants to hear _that_).



I want to hear it... 
Come on daddy!
Play with me!


----------



## Sylox (Mar 30, 2015)

No, but I oddly have detailed backstories for all of my OCs.


----------



## Gator (Mar 30, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I want to hear it...
> Come on daddy!
> Play with me!



alright, you sit on my lap and i'll tell ya a story.  

once upon a time, i was fat and my life sucked.  but it didn't suck as bad as some other people's lives.  and to this day, i am still fat.  the end!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 30, 2015)

Gator said:


> alright, you sit on my lap and i'll tell ya a story.
> 
> once upon a time, i was fat and my life sucked.  but it didn't suck as bad as some other people's lives.  and to this day, i am still fat.  the end!



Oh murr.. It's the most beautiful story I've ever heard (Not to mention sexy) 
This story eclipse all other

Best backstory ever! Plis cls tred...


----------



## TylerVixen (Mar 30, 2015)

The only thing i dont share with my fursona Tyler, is that im not a Raccoon femboy who goes wild in the bedroom.


----------



## foussiremix (Mar 30, 2015)

Luminous Story:he was a normal spektraliumlightwolve but when he touched the chaos fragment .
Dark energy came he in his body and his other eye is red. Now he is a black and white mage.

LuminaStory:she is the sister of luminous but she is kinda like a adult.
She is the reincartnated lightwolve goddness aurora who got killed.
She tries to study magic and when she defend luminous in a fight she got a transform compact(lmao)


LapisBackstory; She was a testsubjekt named 45454 and should be used as ultimate weapon like the other testsubjects.
After some days luminous and his sister save them.
Luminous warps the other ones to a planet to live in peace, and he adopted lapis .
He cares her like a second sis.
He teaches her how to fight.

Sunny and setsuna backstory:Best friends of luminous and lumina
They lost their parents in the lightwar.
Nobody knows which kind of species they really are.
Sunny proctects her youger sister like her own self


----------



## KrysleQuinsen (Mar 30, 2015)

Fursona is one of my OC so I do have backstories for it over its thread, short and simplified version though.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 30, 2015)

He has a pretty extensive backstory...but I won't bore you too much with that cus he's now just a musician with a drinking problem that has fallen madly on love with a rainbow-haired panda.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 30, 2015)

Silas McSlayer had a fairly average childhood in a Cornerian suburb, and when he turned 18, he formed the thrash band Nuclear Airstrike. The band is wildly successful, introducing brutal metal in the style of bands like Exodus and Slayer. The band still tours the Lylat System, as hyper drives have made it possible to travel between planets quickly and efficiently. Silas is the frontman and rhythm guitarist of the band. He is also proficient in technology, using drones for various purposes during shows. 
So yeah, my fursona's a rockstar.


----------



## phaofal (Mar 30, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Does anyone else have a back story for their fursona? My 'sona, Ivan Dzersky has one, (updated from the last one).
> 
> The red fox Ivan Dzersky was born in Vladivostok Russia, 24 March, 1982. He moved to Yugoslavia (modern day Serbia) in 1986 when he was four. By the late 90s, he joined the Serbian army and fought in the Kosovo War. He managed to kill a top leader of the KLA. After the fighting in Kosovo ended, the NKLA was formed and vowed to take revenge and Ivan and other Serbian fighters. He fled to the US in early 2001, with two other Kosovo war vets(who become his housemates). Often called paranoid, but if a terrorist group (with help from other organized crime groups) is hunting you down, wouldn't you keep a Colt .45 and a .357 on you at all times, own a record breaking amount of firearms, and make your house fire-proof and bomb-proof?
> 
> What's your fursona's story?



Wow. Someone needs to make a movie about that.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 30, 2015)

All of my characters have back-stories, some more elaborate than others. I don't spend a lot of time with the backstories of my earlier chars anymore. Hi-Fi isn't very exciting for most people, nor is it as fun for me to write. My newer characters are both sci-fi though, which gives a lot more leeway in their design and history. 

Nova Phi has a pretty normal 'rogue AI' back-story. She was designed as an emergency medical droid that would be smart enough to handle emergent situations without needing to be told what to do. To do this, she was given a human-like synthetic brain, which gave her a bit more leeway with her programming than her creators probably would have liked. She was scheduled to be de-commissioned, but by tampering with the lab's computer systems she was able to secure her escape. 


Alicia Bennings, my most recent character, has by far the most elaborate backstory of any character I've written. She lives in a moderately hard-scifi universe where space travel is relatively common, but still a pain in the ass and really expensive. Also, no artificial gravity and no cure for the space shits. She was a gun operator on one of the first exclusively-designed-for-combat ships ever produced, though by her time it was basically a fossil. You don't put something that big up into space and just abandon it when it starts getting old. Soon after she started serving on it, though, it got shot to hell and fell out of orbit, taking the entire crew with it. Alicia survived by bailing out in-atmosphere with a heat blanket as an improvised wing suit. She suffered heavy injuries on landing and needed to have much of her body replaced with prosthetic parts, including her left arm and leg. These prostheses are very heavy and cumbersome compared to her normal arms, requiring her to re-learn movement to use them properly. 

I made a thread about her here: https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/1349716-Alicia-Bennings-the-falling-star

Though that isn't half the information I have about her and her universe.


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 30, 2015)

phaolfal said:


> Wow. Someone needs to make a movie about that.



If I did make a movie about Ivan, a lot of people would get their panties in a twist over it


----------



## Pinky (Mar 31, 2015)

Pinky's is right here http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14344358/

I'm still working on one for my main fursona.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Mar 31, 2015)

My four characters all have interlaced backstories.  I could write a book about them.


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 31, 2015)

Considering the war crimes associated with the Yugoslav wars in the 90s... No, Ivan did not commit any atrocities during his military service in Serbia


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Apr 1, 2015)

For the purposes of RP and my own writing/storytelling involving my character, my fursona has a backstory to refer to.

When I am just hanging out in fursona-form on Second Life or here, she is more of an avatar of me.

Split personality?  Maybe.  But she is a hybrid, after all


----------



## Victor-933 (Apr 1, 2015)

This is one of the benefits to having developed a species with a long, documented history -- I can just pluck a character out of thin air because everything else is already established. Make a few tweaks to personalize the character, and bam. I haven't picked a specific character to actually represent me though.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 1, 2015)

Her parents were asylum seekers from Vilous, so she was born on Earth.

Nothing incredibly remarkable there.


----------



## Victor-933 (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm currently in the process of rewriting and cleaning up what I call "The Manifest", the main data sheet for the Hadean race. I'll post one of the character back stories, though.


* Name: Dallgun Tariss
* Age: 50 (D.O.B. 08.20.2467)
* Birthplace: Rembar (destroyed), Shival's Gamble system (destroyed), Southern Frontier sector (now Hushed Casket sector)
* Homeworld: Tolin's Respite, Peace River system, Aurvak's Horn sector
* Occupation: System Security, Sedrim Local Defense Force, former Field Marshal (equiv. First Sergeant) of 506th Infantry Division, Third Army, LANDFORCE
* Relatives:
- Sovash Tariss, Father (deceased)
- Verana Tariss, Mother (deceased)
- Araan Tariss, brother (deceased)
- Arlek Tariss, brother (deceased)
- Lisana Tariss, sister (deceased)
- Keltova Tariss, uncle (deceased)

* Historical Overview:

Dallgun was born in 2467 on Rembar, a young colony world in the Shival's Gamble system of the Southern Frontier sector. In 2483, when Dallgun was at the age of sixteen, the Val'Turri attacked the system and all of Dallgun's immediate family were killed in the battle. Dallgun escaped on one of the last transports out of Shival's Gamble, floating around refugee camps for six months before a distant uncle on Tolin's Respite in the Peace River system, Keltova Tariss, was granted custody over him. Although traumatized by the loss of his family, friends and home, he vowed revenge, enlisting in LANDFORCE immediately after reaching legal age in 2485. After completing training, he was detailed to the 506th Infantry Division of the LANDFORCE Third Army, and departed later that year to defend Nakkan.

As was the case with STARFORCE, LANDFORCE was woefully out-gunned and the military presence amounted to little more than a brief delay in the destruction of the colony. Unwilling to waste able-bodied troops, LANDFORCE command ordered all forces stationed on Nakkan to disengage and retreat from the system when it became clear that the colony was lost, and Dallgun was forced to abandon millions to their deaths. This pattern would continue for another year, with Dallgun participating in actions on Kosara and Stonewall.

During combat in Stonewall, Dallgun was severely wounded by a Val'Turri directed energy weapon. The strike completely destroyed his right leg above the knee, although the nature of the weapon meant that the wound was instantly cauterized. Despite this grievous injury, Dallgun propped himself up against a barricade and continued to engage Val'Turri forces. Unfortunately, as before, the defenders were withdrawn when the STARFLEET presence was wiped out.
Dallgun's recovery kept him out of the action on both Providence and New Haven, two more colony worlds lost to the inexorable Val'Turri advance, although he managed to return to the front lines in time to join combat on both Korashi and Miro in the Keldar's Bounty system, equipped with a biodyne prosthetic leg (controlled by neural impulse and powered by body heat and locomotion). Once again, LANDFORCE would be recalled, and Dallgun would escape with the Seventh Fleet. Being forced to abandon so many civilians would deeply trouble Dallgun for decades.

Dallgun's next post would be his own surrogate homeworld, Tolin's Respite, in the Peace River system. Thankfully, the actions of Fleet Admiral Gu'Tanoth and his Third Fleet would miraculously spare the system. With the tide turning, Dallgun and the rest of LANDFORCE would take a backseat for the rest of the war.

After the cessation of hostilities in 2499, Dallgun felt a need to atone for his perceived sins of leaving so many to die. Wanting a change of scenery, and to distance himself from the ruined South, Dallgun transferred from LANDFORCE to the northerly Sedrim Local Defense Force at the age of 32 rather than retire to civilian life. He has remained with Sedrim LDF ever since, declining numerous promotions in order to 'remain on the front lines'.


----------



## tacticaldogtags (Apr 2, 2015)

OK so I was born on September 27th 1996 and became a heavy party maniac around 2013 and I have never been the same since then. So in 2014 I found that I was a bisexual and a bit of a femboy but other then that regular furs could get me confused whit a straight guy. In late 2014 I got way into raves and techno I also got into group masturbatation sessions but that is a storey that would go better unheard of. In 2015 I got into writing fan fiction and my own little short stories. And since then I have not changed one bit and in two years I will be able to drink (not that I don't already at parties).


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 2, 2015)

Huh?


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Apr 2, 2015)

OK considering I wrote it on my fursonas...explanation thingy thread I'm gonna try to write it again here!

OK so vauldis' parents had 2 other brothers after him , however his father was mentally unstable and tried to murder his wife . He failed and was sent to an asylum. The mother unable to keep the 3 brothers were given away , vauldis was given to his aunt and uncle in Germany ( they were essentially racists and highly proud of their German bloodline) who disliked him ( he's legally British so naturally their not fond) but kept him and were very cruel , however he was given a good education and heir to all his aunts and uncles estate and wealth. His brothers were jealous of this and naturally tried to somehow retrieve the estate. Vauldis was forced to constript into the German military and was beaten/abused/talked down too , he ditched the military and is working as a freelance mercenary until his aunt and uncle finally die and he can inherit their fortune...

Quite the novel eh?
Actually I'm thinking about making an fa series based on my fursona's back story...


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 2, 2015)

So many well written stories. o.o


----------



## Bonobosoph (Apr 2, 2015)

Well, Lopori's early life is spent at a zoo and is rather similar to the ape of the same name at the zoo I work in, very low ranking, crap mum that lives in another enclosure, nervous and so on. Then that's where the familiarities end. As some attempt at enrichment, she was taught some computer symbols but it turns out she was pretty damn smart and grew quite a vocabulary. Ended up moving to another facility where her language skills were perfected. This is where she resides, with a bonobo troop of her own where she is middle ranking. But her smarts are kept hidden, and she pretends to be a human on the internet. 
She also lives in the dawn of the planet of the apes universe when I do RPs on tumblr but her backstory is exactly the same. 

Sometimes, she lives in an urban world run by apes. In a flat with a male orangutan best friend. That is my earliest incarnation of he, and one that is fun to write stories about.
The backstory is kinda all over the place, doesn't follow a linear storyline. She is currently finding a new troop of other bonobos and is being accepted by one in the more recent stories, and that is where I base my yiffy shit. xD


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 3, 2015)

Van is a nomadic warrior, a flighty (badumtss) and wary individual that keeps away from most. 

The story doesnt reach farther than a general depiction of a standalone wolf who flies the land, perching on trees or rooftops and watching the world go by, ready for any battle or challenge he may face. He is typically a loner at heart, standing on the high fringes of the world and merely observing. Although he is avoidant of most new people, he does have a soft spot for any friends or companions he meets along the way and will be fiercely loyal and attached to them. Typically I imagine this world is imaginary, a fantasy setting with taverns, rogues, and medieval weaponry, occassionally I like to throw modern/urban concepts in the mix, so perhaps post-apocalypse when technology reverts back to its basics for the most part. 

The world is before him and he is a brave, albeit reclusive, adventurer

So that's my 'sonas "story", generic enough to be in any scenario but detailed enough to my liking.


----------

